# 20 Jahre Gefängnis für Klau von Kreditkartendaten



## Newsfeed (26 März 2010)

Der 28 Jahre alte Angeklagte hatte zugegeben, in die Computersysteme führender US-Online-Händler eingedrungen zu sein und Millionen von Kartendaten gestohlen zu haben.

Weiterlesen...


----------

